# Rotala sp. white....



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Well I had to draw your attention somehow,...

I am experiencing these days white growth on some of my plants - here's the rotala rotundifolia green. The picture is not as clear as reality. The edges of the new leaves are white, sometimes half of the leave is white.

So what is it? calcium deficiency? potassium "toxicity"? iron deficiency? micros deficiency?

Other parameters: NO3=13, PO4 = 1.3, PH= 6.5, KH=5, GH=5, 12 ml flourish iron + 1 DASH CSM per day, Additional ppms of K+ during water changes, 2-2.5 wpg, JBL substrate that includes peat.

I see such white growth in some of my ludwigias as well. Hygro sunset leaves are not wrinkled though.

What I did last: had yet another "great idea" to lower GH, also added more ferrous iron, less CSM iron, more potassium. Was out of town for a week.










Aviel.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Rotala sp. Green just looks like that i think. it looks healthy to me. The only white i see appears to be shine from the lights.


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Just a small follow up (which I think is important because many times we read about problems but the writer doesn't report how it was solved),

It was micros deficiency. 1 DASH CSM+B per two days wasn't enough for my 2.5 wpg tank. Raised to 2 DASH per day and green is back. Since it contains iron I reduced the flourish iron dose accordingly.

Aviel.


----------

